# Resharpening Taps



## Ken I (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's an emergency method to resharpen or repoint a broken tap.

If you have ever tried to hand grind the reliefs it is very difficult.

This is the method I use...

Place the tap in a cordless drill and run it in REVERSE - that way the trailing edge of the tap receives more attention from the grinding wheel than the leading edge - providing a natural relief.






Obviously you need a fine properly dressed grinding wheel for best results.





As I said - an emergency proceedure - its never going to be as good as a new tap but it does work.

Ken


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 9, 2011)

I would thing to sharpen/ tune up the cutting edges one could use an old fashioned arkansas slip stone.
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/indextool.mvc?prodid=NO-SLIP-HS4 
Tin


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder and a hazard warning, BE CERTAIN TO WEAR PROPER EYE PROTECTION while performing this task. Safety glasses in the shop should be considered a must when operating our machines but become vital when working with such small brittle pieces. Have fun, but be safe, please. :bow:


BC1
Jim


----------



## Ken I (Jan 9, 2011)

Tin,
   Spot on - if the tap is only dull - stone the flute only.

I suggest this method as emergency (like you don't have a spare) for recovering a broken or chipped tap.

Regards,
      Ken


----------

